# Hallo Kölner, suche eine schöne Aussicht auf Köln!



## WolArn (10. Oktober 2004)

Wohin, bzw. zu welcher Anhöhe außerhalb von Köln, fahre ich am besten, wenn ich eine schöne Aussicht auf Köln sehen und fotografieren will?


----------



## kitesun (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

im Kölner Westen kann ich nur die Glessener Höhe empfehlen. 

Vom Gipfelkreuz (202 Höhenmeter) hat man eine schöne Sicht - bei schöner Sicht - auf Köln und die umliegenden Höhen im Osten.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (11. Oktober 2004)

Glessener Höhe ist mir auch eingefallen, ist aber vielleicht zu fotofieren zu weit weg. da braucht man schon superklares Wetter.

Wie wäre es mit dem Fernsehturm?   
Mann kann zwar nicht mit dem Rad hochfahren, aber die Aussicht soll super sein

Gruß Guido


----------



## on any sunday (11. Oktober 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Glessener Höhe ist mir auch eingefallen, ist aber vielleicht zu fotofieren zu weit weg. da braucht man schon superklares Wetter.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit dem Fernsehturm?
> Mann kann zwar nicht mit dem Rad hochfahren, aber die Aussicht soll super sein
> ...



Da gibts nur ein kleines Problem. Du mußt bei der Telekom arbeiten, um da rauf zu kommen. Oder hat sich ein neuer Pächter für das Restaurant gefunden?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## stahlgabi (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt auch auf der schäl Sick einige schöne Ausblicke auf die Kölner Bucht z. B. vom Schloß Bensberg aus oder auch oberhalb von Odenthal-Voiswinkel.

Gerade in den letzten Tagen war die Fernsicht von dort aus genial. Zum Fotografieren ist das allerdings auch ganz schön weit entfernt - dafür gibt es aber sensationelle Sonnenuntergänge . . .

Grüßle


----------



## Knallar (11. Oktober 2004)

Oder von Leverkusen. Einfach von Opladen aus Richtung Pattscheid die Strasse hoch. Wenn Du noch was weiter fährst, kannste nicht nur den Dom zur linken, sondern auch D-Dorf zur rechten erblicken. ; )


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Oktober 2004)

wenn du von rösrath-scharenbroich die schönrather straße hoch fährst hast du oben einen schönen blick über köln, zumindest bei klarem wetter. wenn du dann die feldwege etwas rechts runter gehst hast du auch einen schönen blick über den flughafen.


----------



## juchhu (11. Oktober 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Oder von Leverkusen. Einfach von Opladen aus Richtung Pattscheid die Strasse hoch. Wenn Du noch was weiter fährst, kannste nicht nur den Dom zur linken, sondern auch D-Dorf zur rechten erblicken. ; )


Hallo Ralf,

les' gerade Deine Signatur und denk':

*Was  - geklaut, kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein?!*

Dein neues Specialized ist geklaut? Wie, wo wann? Tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl 

Mögem dem Dieb die Hände während eines Bunny Hopps abfaulen .

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1487983&postcount=1327


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1487983&postcount=1327


Ich will ja nicht maulen, aber vom Mount Everst sieht's wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlechter aus.

Wer noch ein Paar/paar geile Spots kennenlernen will, soll halt heute abend mit zur 2. (offiziellen) Nightridingtour aufbrechen.

Bei dem einen Spot is' dat Henkelmännchen zum Greifen nahe  

VG Martin

PS:

Beim anderen Spot gibt's Panoramablicke auf Köln und Düsseldorf (samt Fernsehturm !!! )

Vielleicht fahren wir heute abend auch noch einen dritten Spot an. Das Blickfeld ist mir selbst noch unbekannt.


----------



## WolArn (14. Oktober 2004)

Oh..., aber jetzt erst mal Danke für die vielen Antworten!  Hab leider keine eMail-Benachrichtigung bekommen, muß man wohl jedesmal aktivieren! 
So, und jetzt lese ich erst mal alles!  

Edit/
..und wenn man auf den Fernsehturm kommt, ist da immer noch 'ne Glasscheibe, die beim fotografieren stören könnte!   Außerdem steht dieser in der Stadt, und kann diese da nicht kompett sehen. 
Den Kölner Dom habt Ihr dann auch vergessen!   Für 2 kann man da hoch stiefeln, leider nicht hoch fahren!   












...übrigens habe ich eine Dimage Z3, mit 12x (420mm) Zoom! 

Die anderen Empfehlungen muß ich mir mal auf der Karte ansehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bei dem einen Spot is' dat Henkelmännchen zum Greifen nahe
> 
> ...


Boah, ganz so nah'  wie auf Deinem obigen Foto leider nicht, aber 12xZoom respektiv 420mm ala KB besser erkennbar als auf allen anderen bisherigen geposteten Fotos. 

Apropo Z3: Bittööö, bittööö, ein ungefaktes Userstatment zur Objektivgüte, Zoomgeschwindigkeit, -geräusch (laut?), Auslösegeschwindigkeit, Serienbild-  und Videofunktion  

Vielen, vielen Dank vorab. Schwanke heftigst zwischen A2 und A3. Hilföö, Hilföö  

VG Martin


----------



## WolArn (14. Oktober 2004)

Hatte das noch vergessen! 






Ich bin auch nur ein Amateur und hab die Z3 noch nicht allzulange! Zuvor hatte ich 'ne Ricoh G3.
Zur Objektivgüte kann ich nix sagen. Die Zoomgeschwindigkeit ist schnell. Zoomgeräusch leise. Auslösegeschwindigkeit ist super. Serienbild- und Videofunktion hat die auch, hab ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht benutzt. Aber beim filmen soll der Zoom funzen, und hab mal irgendwo 'nen Testfilmchen gesehen; war ganz gut.
 A2 und A3 ist aber 'ne andere Liga! 

Hier auch mal ein Z3-Testbericht

Gibt es irgendwo im Netz 'ne Karte von Köln und Umgebung?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2004)

versuch doch mal ne aufnahme vom brühler berg über wesseling hinweg nach köln !
nen versuch wärs wert, ich find die aussicht jedenfalls net übel wenn ich morgens über die BAB nach wesseling fahre !
gruß
hubert


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wer die Aussichtspunkte auf den Glessener Höhen kennenlernen möchte, sollte einfach beim Nightride IV am 02.11. mitfahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## WolArn (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo hardy_aus_k,
hab dann mal mit Google nach Glessener Höhen gesucht, und da kam als erstes ein Link aus Deiner Gallerie!  Aber 'ne Karte hast Du da leider nicht gezeigt. Kenne aber diese Gegend! Da bin ich früher schon oft langgefahren, auf meinen vielen Wochendtouren nach Grevenbroich. Kann mich auch noch an einen schönen Ausblick mit Schäfchen-Wolken, irgendwann vor vielen Jahren im Mai, erinneren!  Aber auf der Glessener Höhen direkt, war ich noch nicht, und kannte auch diesen Namen noch nicht.
Was ist Nightride?   
Da wird bestimmt sehr sportlich gefahren, und Helmpflicht und so, denke ich mal! Ist wohl nix für mich!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Oktober 2004)

@Dusauber

Die Karten zu den  Glessener Höhen findest Du hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4291

Wie der Name schon sagt, findet der Nightride im Dunkeln statt. Damit ist ausreichende Beleuchtung notwenig (mindestens 5 Watt Mirage, besser 10 Watt Mirage X).

Grundsätzlich sind Mountainbiker Helmfetichisten. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das vollkommen gerechtfertigt ist. Letztlich bleibt es jeden selbst überlassen. Jeder fährt auf sein eigenes Risiko.

Das Tempo bei den Nightrides ist eher gemäßigt. Es ist auch schwer, hier einen Richtwert herauszugeben. Für den ausgeschriebenen Nightride solltest Du in der Lage sein, in der Ebene über 30 Kilometer mindestens einen 25er Schnitt fahren zu können (ohne Sauerstoffzelt am Ende zur Erholung). Auch solltest Du die Anstiege mit 5% Steigung in einem Tempo zwischen 15 und 18 Stundenkilometer fahren können.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Oktober 2004)

@Dusauber

Die Uphill-Geschwindigkeit bezieht sich natürlich auf Asphalt. Bei Schotterwegen und Waldwegen liegt sie 10%-15% niedriger.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## WolArn (16. Oktober 2004)

@hardy,
ja, ist bestimmt ganz nett, Euer  Nightride IV!  Wenn ich 'nen Stativ mitnehme, könnte ich vielleicht ein schönes Nachfoto von Köln machen! *lol*
Ne, Spass beiseite!  Bin nicht mehr im Training, d.h. fahre nicht mehr regelmäßig längere Touren, außerdem bin ich nicht mehr der jüngste!  
Eine Lichtanlage nachrüsten, wäre kein Prob, muß ich eh noch machen!  
Es weiß auch noch keiner welches Wetter am 2.11. ist, und außerdem ist das ein Dienstag, hab ich grad gesehen!   
Aber viel Spass wünsche ich allen, die daran teilnehmen ; reizen würde mich so eine gemeinsame Tour aber allemal! 

Die "Glessener Höhen" ist dann wohl so eine künstliche Halde, wie die in Grevenbroich, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe? Von der "Halde" in GV (ca. 30km von Köln) kann man bei klarem Wetter auch Köln, zumindest den Kölner Dom sehen!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Oktober 2004)

@Dusauber

Die Grevenbroicher Halde bin ich früher mit dem Rennrad oft hoch gefahren. Ich finde aber den Ausblick zur Grevenbroicher Seite auch nicht schlecht. Heute komme ich da weniger hin, da ich dort sehr viel Strasse fahren muss, um dort hinzukommen.

Bei den Glessener Höhen hast Du eben den Vorteil, dass dort viele Waldwege und ein paar Singletrails sind. Als Mountainbiker gefällt es mir dort besser. Außerdem ist es für mich näher.

Mit einer Tour einfach mal ein wenig abwarten. Ich werde bestimmt demnächst eine Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag bei mir anbieten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## WolArn (16. Oktober 2004)

Jo, weiß jetzt genau was die "Glessener Höhen" ist, als gebürtiger GVer bin ich da schon unzählige male vorbei gefahren, sei es mit dem Rad, Auto oder Zug! 
Werde da bestimmt mal hinfahren, oder sogar öfters! Will ja auch noch Kohlekraftwerksfotos machen, und die auch mal bei schlechtem Wetter oder Nachts! 

Seit dem ich 'ne DigiCam habe, sitze ich wieder öfters auf dem Rad! 

Neulich auf 'nem einsamen Weg hinter einer großen Gartenkollonie, wurde ich jäh gestoppt! 




...hier ist wohl schon lange keiner mehr mit dem Rad gefahren!  

[off topic]

Hm..., muß jetzt doch mal wegen einer Lichtanlage nachfragen, weiß nämlich nicht, wo ich das hier im mtb-Forum fragen, bzw. lesen kann?

Wird solch eine LED-Lampe mit 5 oder sogar 8 LEDs (z.B. von ebay) bei so einer Nightride akzeptiert? Die Dinger brauchen wenig Strom, und die Akkus halten also sehr lange!
Oder was nimmt ein Mountenbiker? Brauche ich auch für den Alltagbetrieb, jetzt zur dunklen Jahreszeit!

[/off topic]


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Oktober 2004)

@Dusauber

Akzeptiert wird alles, Du musst nur sehen, wohin Du fährst.

Die Standardlösung ist eine Mirage 5 Watt mit einer 10 Watt Zusatzleuchte, die dann bei Bedarf eingeschaltet wird. Der mitgelieferte Akku reicht aber dann nicht für einen kompletten Nightride. Da sind dann zusätzliche Akkus gefragt.

Schaue einfach mal im Technikforum nach. Dort gibt es viele Hinweise. Alternativ einfach mal den Feierabendthread durchschauen. Dort ist auch ausgiebig über das Thema diskutiert worden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Vertexto (17. Oktober 2004)

Dusauber schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin, bzw. zu welcher Anhöhe außerhalb von Köln, fahre ich am besten, wenn ich eine schöne Aussicht auf Köln sehen und fotografieren will?


hallo,
ganz einfach und doch praktisch ,fahr zum Hürth-Park ins dortige Parkhaus auf die oberste Etage,von dort aus kannst du die ganze Kölner Bucht überblicken ,und es ist nicht so weit entfernt wie die Glessener Höhe.
Gruß VertexTo


----------



## WolArn (17. Oktober 2004)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ganz einfach und doch praktisch ,fahr zum Hürth-Park ins dortige Parkhaus auf die oberste Etage,von dort aus kannst du die ganze Kölner Bucht überblicken ,und es ist nicht so weit entfernt wie die Glessener Höhe.
> Gruß VertexTo


 Hehe, 
das ist ja mal ein toller Tipp!


----------

